# I love my M9A3, but…



## Collins762 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi folks,
New guy here. Not new to handguns, but new to the forum. 

I FINALLY scored a M9A3, after lusting for one for several years. It came set up as a G model, which I thought I would like, but the sheer width of the ambi rear decocker assembly was a major turnoff. Enter Wilson Combat…

I installed their low pro single safety/decocker on a 92A1 and really like it, so I installed it in the M9A3. Feels good, decocks fine, hammer follows slide when racked while safety is on, etc…

My concern, is that with the safety on, the hammer isn’t disconnected from the trigger like on a normal 92fs. The trigger Activates the hammer, which would fall on the trigger block and not fire anyway, but I don’t like the “live hammer” with the safety on.

What did I do wrong, and is there a way to fix this? Could anyone offer some advice? Thanks a bunch in advance!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Collins762 said:


> Hi folks,
> New guy here. Not new to handguns, but new to the forum.
> 
> I FINALLY scored a M9A3, after lusting for one for several years. It came set up as a G model, which I thought I would like, but the sheer width of the ambi rear decocker assembly was a major turnoff. Enter Wilson Combat…
> ...


It sounds like you left out the trigger bar detent and spring that pushes down on the trigger bar while the safety is on? The trigger bar detent and spring is on the right side of the slide underneath the safety/decocker assembly. When engaged the safety/decocker pushes down on the trigger bar detent which disengages the trigger bar. Therefore the trigger can not activate the hammer.

If you're not careful while removing the safety/decocker assembly the trigger bar detent and spring can take of like a rocket into never never land possibly without you even knowing it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm just quessing, but if you purchased the M9A3 as a "G" model it may not have the bar on the right side of the decocker which presses down on the trigger bar making the trigger inoperable as on a standard 92FS.

That being said, even w/o the bar if you rotate the decocker down the safety plunger should still rotate up rendering the firing pin inoperable even if you still have an operational trigger with the safety/decocker down.

If you are not sure, it would be well worth it to stop by a gunsmith who knows Berettas 😉


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner said:


> I'm just quessing, but if you purchased the M9A3 as a "G" model it may not have the bar on the right side of the decocker which presses down on the trigger bar making the trigger inoperable as on a standard 92FS.
> 
> That being said, even w/o the bar if you rotate the decocker down the safety plunger should still rotate up rendering the firing pin inoperable even if you still have an operational trigger with the safety/decocker down.
> 
> If you are not sure, it would be well worth it to stop by a gunsmith who knows Berettas 😉


As far as I know the "G" model (decocking only) is supposed to have both the trigger bar detent and spring no different than the the 92FS that comes equipped with the safety/decocking lever. When you buy the conversion kit that transforms the 92FS into a "G" decocking version the kit comes with a new trigger bar detent and spring that's supposed to be installed with the kit. I've installed those kits on my 92FS and M9A3. At any rate whether it's the decocking version or the safety/decocker when the lever is down the trigger bar is not supposed to engage the hammer. Regardless of whether the firing pin is inoperable.









Beretta 92 G Model Conversion Kit


It's our mission to provide the skills, knowledge and equipment to have confidence under duress. Custom gun work for Beretta, Glock, HK, Hellcat, & more.




langdontactical.com


----------



## Collins762 (Nov 19, 2021)

Thanks for the input fellas.

Yes, the M9A3 is set up as a G, but it’s definitely the kit version, with the wide right hand lever. Not sure if it came from the factory or Added by a previous owner.

Yes, the right side plunger and spring are in place. And yes, I DID have to track the plunger buried in the carpet on the far side of the living room. 

When on “safe”, the plunger does protrude through the bottom of the slide, but not very far. Apparently not far enough to disconnect the trigger.

Grasping at straws, but are the plungers the same length in a regular FS safety, and a G conversion?

When I get this figured out and fully functional, I do believe this will be my new favorite handgun (shhh, don’t tell my 1911).


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't know if they are the same length 🤔 
The 2 #10's in the schematic. Is your trigger bar and spring installed properly or perhaps a bad trigger bar spring?
92/96 FS / D / M & 22 Practice Kit | Top Rated Supplier of Firearm Reloading Equipment, Supplies, and Tools - Colt


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Collins762 said:


> Thanks for the input fellas.
> 
> Yes, the M9A3 is set up as a G, but it’s definitely the kit version, with the wide right hand lever. Not sure if it came from the factory or Added by a previous owner.
> 
> ...


I wish I thought of that earlier, yes the trigger bar detent on the FS is about 1/16th of an inch longer than the "G" version. It's the reason why the "G" conversion kits come with a shorter trigger bar detent. Obviously when you went from the "G" version to the safety/decocker you used the trigger bar detent from the "G" version. Problem solved!

I dropped a small detent into a thick carpet once. I saw where it fell but couldn't find it. I took a magnetic parts tray and went over about a 3 foot square area several times. I found the detent stuck to the bottom of the tray. Lesson learned to never take a gun apart over a carpet. Fortunately for me I had a good idea where the detent fell. If it was spring loaded and took off like a rocket I probably would have never found it.


----------



## Collins762 (Nov 19, 2021)

desertman said:


> I wish I thought of that earlier, yes the trigger bar detent on the FS is about 1/16th of an inch longer than the "G" version. It's the reason why the "G" conversion kits come with a shorter trigger bar detent. Obviously when you went from the "G" version to the safety/decocker you used the trigger bar detent from the "G" version. Problem solved!


BINGO. I was hoping you’d say that, makes perfect sense now.

Just placed the order for the FS detent. I actually ordered 2, JUST in case I don’t find it next time.

Thanks for the help guys, it’s much appreciated.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Collins762 said:


> BINGO. I was hoping you’d say that, makes perfect sense now.
> 
> Just placed the order for the FS detent. I actually ordered 2, JUST in case I don’t find it next time.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, it’s much appreciated.


Awesome, I'm glad to have solved the problem. Don't forget to order 2 springs. Usually where the trigger bar detent goes the springs go flying too.


----------

